# No Use For Theives!!!



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well long story short friends and I lease a property on the edge of Newark. We went out late on Friday to get in some evening hunting and we had been robbed. 2 tree stands and 2 trail cams. They had to have at least walked it during daylight hours to even find the stuff and came back with bolt cutters to do the rest. Had the balls to drive right back the main drive and across our Camp Site which we keep mowed and nice. 2 ladder stands so I am assuming more than one person, to drop and carry out. I am not mad about what got stolen just that it was taken. If theives would spend as much effort on working for a living than trying to figure out how not to work the world would be a better place. Not meaning to ramble here just Vent!


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss,happened to me a few years ago,and what sucked we knew who did it but how do you prove it without catching them in the act.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know just how you feel. I have had several items stolen out of my pole barn over the last few yrs. and the bad thing about that is I was pretty sure I knew who was doing the stealing. but I just had no proof but it was between 2 of my so called friends. they don't come around any more and I haven't had anything come up missing lately. the thing was I didn't know for sure just when the items were stolen. I would make a trip down to the barn and I would be missing something. my framing nail gun came up missing and a couple of circle saws came up missing and then my spare propane tank and heater came up missing. and they took some of my fishing tackle. it wasn't enough at one time to turn it in to my insurance company, I have 500.00 deductible.

now one time they really peeved me off. I had 5 or 6 old aluminum props on a shelf that I no longer used. I would have gave the aluminum props to them if they had just asked. but I had my ss high five prop laying behind my boat and they took it. and I had bought it new on ebay for 525.00. now that peeved me off to no end. I could have turned this in to my insurance company and gave them the replacement value of the aluminum props and came out ahead. but I felt that would have been dishonest because the aluminum props wasn't really worth anything to me.

I really hate 3 things.
1 is a liar
2 is a thief
3 is a lying theif
and I think the 2 guys that was stealing off me was doing some home repairs for me at the time things were coming up missing. and they both had access to my pole barn at that time. and I had so much stuff come up missing that I found was missing after they had finished the work. things like my electric staple guns. 1 was a sears and 1 was a black and decker. and 2 electric drills and my dewalt tools were missing, 1 1/2" drill and my saws all and my impact wrench. and I could go on but you get the point.

they both swear it wasn't them but I really think they were both stealing from me. and it just seems strange that nothing has come up missing after I got rid of them. I guess what my drill instructor was about right when he told us that in life you always have that 10% that just don't go by the rules. and he called them s**t birds.
sherman


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Last year I had ONE stand out in coshocton area on property I've been hunting for years. I left home (cleveland) at about 3:30 am and drove 2 hours to my spot. Walked into the woods to get settled before sunrise and when I arrived my stand was gone.... to say I was mad is an understatement.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Man that stinks. Hope you can catch them when you have a hatchet in you hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It sucks but don't let it ruin your season.

I've had 8 or 10 stands stolen over the last 36 years. 1 was stolen from one of the guys who worked on the farm where I hunt. I couldn't prove it and he stole another stand off the neighboring property too. He got fired shortly after that for stealing from the land owner. 
I had a stand I made for my son stolen years ago. It was a homemade ladder so I knew it from a store bought stand. When we went in that morning and saw the stand missing I was ticked. There was a weird family living a crossed the street and I figured they took it so at lunch I drove to their house. Sure enough my stand is leaning against their house so I asked a kid in the yard where he got the stand and he said his brother brought it home but he was gone for the day. I told the kid it was my stand and I was taking it back. I told him to tell his brother if he wanted the stand we could go into town and talk to the sheriff about it. I never heard from his brother.
It's a shame a few low lifes make it hard on the rest of us.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Been there.I have had stands and a camera stolen before. I always thought it would be nice to catch them but it's probably better I didn't. Thieves are less then scum.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That sucks. Hope u kill a huge buck. I wouldn't have the gonads to steal someone's stand. I've had 2 stolen. Hunting the wnf. Hunted on a Thursday. Bro was coming down the next day to hunt. I tell him to hunt in my stand in his tree. Lol. He comes in Friday afternoon and wants to know what tree his dumb bro put the stand in. Well it was gone. 2 years go by. He ends up talking to a local on the dirt road. They talk hunting. Local says to him. I watched a kid hunting in a climber 60 yards from me awhile ago. Local says I was up in my tree, the kid had no idea I was there. We go try to find what tree he was in. Sure enough 60 yards away in the top of a huge pine was a homemade platform. U talk about freaked out. He can have that amacker. He watched me the whole time. Number 2 climber. I got that one back. Neighbor kid. Lol.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

All I know is they say 1 out of 3 people fall out of stands and I hope Karma is around. We got smart this time and wrote down our Name, Address etc on a piece of paper and put it in a ziplock bag and slipped it up inside the stand leg out of site so if it happens again we can always push it out and prove its ours.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I have since taken a Dremel and carved my name and phone number in the stands.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

The bad thing is that the thief can take their dremel tool and grind off your name and number!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Makes me wonder what all these thieves are doing with everything from campers to tennis shoes. I know some is flea marketed and some pawned. With the thousands of items they are stealing there is little ever recovered it seems. Note: Thieves backed in and took a 29 foot travel trailer out of a persons front yard he put up for sale. Cut the locks and hooked it up and off they went. I know a guy who had less than a dollar laying in the consul of his truck in site and they broke out the window to get to it. Can't keep them out of anything. If they do catch them they plea down and back at it they go. Shame this world finally got to where we are now. I don't think it will ever slow down.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I feel for you. I #%*$&%# hate thieves. I went through that crap a few years back. I went door to door all around the property so every one knew I was pissed. I have 2 locks now on all the perm. Stands. I have my initials etched into each stand and a note saying who it belongs to and it say don't take my stuff. We posted the hell out of the property, and have nicely explained to everyone around it that the law will be called and we will push prosecution. It is a shame that it has to be that way but it has worked so far. People suck sometimes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a 2 piece ladder stand that I made myself. when I got done hunting I would take the bottom of the stand and hide it a few feet from my stand. I went in one morning and the bottom part of my stand was missing. they had took the time to find the bottom part of my stand and just carried it off. now that is sorry.

I to have a special place in my heart for thieves, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Just became a victim myself. Had a pretty nice ground blind on private property just outside of Cambridge stolen. To make it all the more unpleasant, they left crap in the center.
Made for a sour mood while hunting in the open.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

I've had over $750 of stuff stolen in the last 2 years. The trail cam this spring they just trashed and dropped it in a mud puddle.


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

I had a friend that was camping down at tar hollow few years back and deer hunting with couple other guys.They left to hunt in am and came back and their whole camp was gone.Took everything they brought with them food clothes camping stuff etc.Nothing left but the camping spot!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

RIVERRUNT said:


> I had a friend that was camping down at tar hollow few years back and deer hunting with couple other guys.They left to hunt in am and came back and their whole camp was gone.Took everything they brought with them food clothes camping stuff etc.Nothing left but the camping spot!




Wow!! That really sucks. I'm from that area. Normally nothing bad happens there though


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

